# Probleme mit RGB Fusion



## DerBrandy01 (14. November 2018)

Hallo Leute! 
Habe ein großes Problem mit meinem Set Up bzw mit der Gigabyte rgb Fusion APP. Habe ein HD3P Z370 Mainboard und eine Cooler Master Master Liquid ML240L rgb. Wollte diese über die RGB Fusion Software steuern, allerdings finde ich diese nicht in der Software. Meine Wakü wird mir nicht angezeigt und ich kann diese nicht steuern. Die Software zeigt mir nur mein Mainboard welches eine einfarbige LED besitzt. Diese kann ich ein und ausschalten und das wars dann auch wieder. Das kuriose: Sobald ich die Mainboard Led einschalte leuchtet die Wakü konstant grün. Wenn ich auf die Detailansicht meines MBs wechsle, wird mir meine Wakü nur als RGB Strip angezeigt und ich kann nix daran Einstellen bzw ich kann zwischen fünf statischen Farben wechseln, diese werden allerdings nicht übernommen es passiert nichts. Das gleiche dann auf einmal auch bei meiner einfarbigen Mainboard LED. Nichts ist mehr steuerbar. Dies passiert immer wieder, egal wie oft ich neu starte oder das Appcenter samt RGB Fusion neuinstalliere. Bin langsam wirklich überfrag, auch andere Versionen des Appcenters funktionieren nicht. Habe die Software direkt zu meinem Mainboard auf der Gigabyte Website runter geladen. Liegt hier tatsächlich kaputte Hardware vor oder mache ich was falsch? Würde mich über eure Meinungen und Antworten freuen. 
LG Brandy


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. November 2018)

Hallo Herr *DerBrandy01* 

 Danke für Ihre Anfrage .

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                                Technischen Support       weitergegeben     und          folgende         Antwort     für     Sie                     erhalten:

Antwort =>

Bitte "klicken" Sie das Mainboard in der App an, dann eröffnet sich das erweiterte Menü und können  weitere Einstellungen durchgeführt werden.

Gern können Sie uns auch direkt telefonisch (kostenlose aus dem    Deutschen Festnetz) erreichen: Hierfür bitte  kontaktieren Sie uns unter    der       deutschen             Festnetznummer          0402533040    und  mit der "1"       Technischen        Support, wir gehen  mit     Ihnen         Schritt für   Schritt       alles     durch. 

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## DerBrandy01 (14. November 2018)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort, aber wie ich schon sagte wird mir in der erweiterten Einstellung nur die Mainboard LED angezeigt und meine Wakü als RGB Strip. Es ist auch nur die Option verfügbar sie einfarbig leuchten zu lassen. Wenn ich dann aber was auswählen möchte (zb die Farbe Rot), passiert Garnichts. nicht nur das ab dem Punkt lässt sich auch meine Mainboard LED nicht mehr steuern, egal was ich mache.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. November 2018)

Hallo Herr *DerBrandy01* 

 Danke für Ihre Rückmeldung.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                                 Technischen Support        weitergegeben     und          folgende         Antwort     für     Sie                      erhalten:

Antwort =>

Kein Problem, um schnell helfen zu können, wäre es Ihnen möglich uns im Service anzurufen? Wir gehen  mit      Ihnen         Schritt für   Schritt       alles     durch.

Wenn ja, dann bitte:
Gern können Sie uns auch direkt telefonisch (kostenlose aus dem     Deutschen Festnetz) erreichen: Hierfür bitte  kontaktieren Sie uns unter     der       deutschen             Festnetznummer          0402533040     und  mit der "1"       Technischen        Support, wir gehen  mit      Ihnen         Schritt für   Schritt       alles     durch. 

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## DerBrandy01 (20. November 2018)

Nein das wäre aktuell leider nicht möglich. Es handelt sich so oder so um einen fehler der rgb Fusion App. Ich bin nicht zu blöd diese zu verwenden. Meine Beleuchtungsmodi werden nur einfach nicht übernommen und meine Rgb wakü nicht erkannt.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. November 2018)

Hallo Herr *DerBrandy01* 

 Danke für Ihre Rückmeldung.

Leider ist es so aus der Ferne nicht eindeutig um effektiv helfen zu können. Gern wollen wir schnell helfen:

Wir können gern eine Rückruck (Sie Anrufen), bitte hierfür über PM Ihre Tel.Nr. Mitteilen und unsere Kollegen aus dem Service rufen  umgehend zurück,

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------

